# Is shrimp a good daily food?



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

My Ps diet consists purely of raw, frozen shrimp and beefheart. Is shrimp good to feed them daily? I am going to mix their diet up some to vary it. Probably get some tilapia and catfish filets next, might even try to get them to eat cichlid pellets and prawns (if I can figure out what prawns are and where I can get some)

Also smelt, no one seems to know what that is around here. Silver sides didnt work too well, ps had no interest and made everything STINK.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

i dont know how everyone feed they piranha but this is how i fed mine...
I mixed variety different food every week...

let say i feed my p shrimp all week this week..next week i would feed them fish fillet or talipia, week after i would feed them silver side or smelt...

if the p dont eat just keep feed them, their hungry their will eat, you need to train them and have them get use to different.


----------



## toppit (Feb 24, 2004)

Only feed them beef heart once a month as a treat no good for them living on beef heart...


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> i dont know how everyone feed they piranha but this is how i fed mine...
> I mixed variety different food every week...
> 
> let say i feed my p shrimp all week this week..next week i would feed them fish fillet or talipia, week after i would feed them silver side or smelt...
> ...


Well said man Glad your around


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

im going to start mine on shrimp..they eat about 10 shrimp a day, im going to look into fish fillets too


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

good luck iceman


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

there should be a wide range of things you should be feeding ur Piranha, one of which is of course shirmp..

mix it up as u feed them


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Dawgz said:


> there should be a wide range of things you should be feeding ur Piranha, one of which is of course shirmp..
> 
> mix it up as u feed them


what if i caught like perch or something...could they eat that or..?
[/quote]

i hear catfish is great for them to for the white meat


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

catfish is good, ive never used it for my caribe...although i did feed a 7" catfish to my 2 reds and caribe like a year and a half ago....eh but yea

if u cut up that perch real nice, it should be good food for ur fish!

Freeze it first i think? all the parasites would die....dono bout the "bacteria" from the outside, so give it a good rinse too.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

toppit said:


> Only feed them beef heart once a month as a treat no good for them living on beef heart...










red meat isnt the best fora piranhas digestive system. Stick to shrimp as a staple and give krill, blood worms, beefhart etc..as a treat once in a while.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

my fish's staple diet consists of Shrimp and pellets.. 
every once in a while some chicken. yeah and i also share my sushi with them.. they love the salmon.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

ill definatly try out the perch/catfish idea


----------



## DC2RJUN (Aug 31, 2004)

I throw clam in the mix, and live crayfish along with what everyone else has stated.


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

mine hate krill they wont touch the stuff i hope my spilo likes the stuff so i can get rid of it.


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

Trigga said:


> Only feed them beef heart once a month as a treat no good for them living on beef heart...


:nod: red meat isnt the best fora piranhas digestive system. Stick to shrimp as a staple and give krill, blood worms, beefhart etc..as a treat once in a while.
[/quote]

Yeah I dont feed them beefheart very often. Maybe once a week or so. I tried to get them to eat cichlid pellets but they show no interest and let them float. Maybe the sinking kind would work better? They want nothing to do with silver sides. Where can I get smelt? Or are silver sides and smelt the same thing?


----------

